# Mackerial



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I just bought some Mackerial from the store, and was wondering if it will be ok to feed to my P?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

It should be fine, however I would freeze it first just to make sure that any parasites were killed off first. Then just thaw it out and feed. You can even cut it up before freezing to make it easier when feeding time comes.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 3, 2003)

can u feed snake heads that?


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

I wouldn't feed mackerel to my fish. It will really mess up your water because of it's high oil content. We use mackerel as chum when we go fishing for this very reason...it is a very oily fish. I would assume that if you have lots of filtration, or if you plan on doing a water change after feeding it to them, that you can get away with it, but personally I wouldn't.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

You can, but I wouldn't. As mentioned it has a lot of oil, plus it'll make you tank water stink.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

tasty sushi try it!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

largemouth said:


> I wouldn't feed mackerel to my fish. It will really mess up your water because of it's high oil content. We use mackerel as chum when we go fishing for this very reason...it is a very oily fish. I would assume that if you have lots of filtration, or if you plan on doing a water change after feeding it to them, that you can get away with it, but personally I wouldn't.


 Very true :nod: I had the honor of doing a water change after my moms threw in a large piece into the tank. But ways to try and avoid this is by boiling the piece. But also boiling would take out the nutrients. So its too much trouble in my opinion.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

its cool i threw it away.


----------

